# L1 comparison images



## twolfe (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are my first instar nymphs I've photographed.







_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_






_Blepharopsis mendica_






_Creobroter sp._






_Phyllocrania paradoxa (Ghost)_






_Idolomantis diabolica_






_Phyllovates chlorophaea (Texas Unicorn Mantis)_






_Oxyopsis gracilis_











_Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid)_






_Polyspilota aeruginosa (Madagascan Marbled Mantis)_


----------



## agent A (Nov 30, 2011)

How cute! Tammy, do u notice that macro shots turn out better when the tripod holds the camera high above the subject and point it down towards it? I noticed this when i photograph my mantises


----------



## leviatan (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pictures !


----------



## gripen (Dec 1, 2011)

leviatan said:


> Great pictures !


 +1!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 1, 2011)

"I debated whether to flip the Idolo and Ghost nymphs as I've only photographed them when they are hanging."

I like the natural upside down pose, as that is just the way it is with them.


----------



## jcal (Dec 1, 2011)

I like how the ghost looks like a stealth fighter!!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow, they look a lot different at that age.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Dec 1, 2011)

L1 nymphs are so actives, as childern I think  , your pictures are so great, I think you need some L1 Coronatus  . Thanks for sharing


----------



## lunarstorm (Dec 1, 2011)

:wub: D'awww, &lt;3 L1s! As always, great shots Tammy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 1, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 1, 2011)

very Nice!


----------



## gripen (Dec 1, 2011)

now the challenge is to get them all in one pic without anyone eating or lost :tt2:


----------



## meaganelise9 (Dec 1, 2011)

No kidding, I can't even get a focused shot of one with a point and shoot (even if they would sit still).


----------



## Psychobunny (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice pics, thanks for posting them.

You have way more patience then I


----------



## dragon (Dec 2, 2011)

Awesome pics, Tammy!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome post! And great photos!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 6, 2012)

I just added an L1 Texas Unicorn to my images above. My first Texas Unicorn ooth hatched this morning. Yeah! I'll count the babies when I transfer them to their new home. I think there are at least 30.


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2012)

how cute!!


----------



## gripen (Jan 6, 2012)

how long was the incubation of the texicorns? what conditions was it kept at? im sittin on an ooth and it would be nice to know. thanks!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 6, 2012)

gripen said:


> how long was the incubation of the texicorns? what conditions was it kept at? im sittin on an ooth and it would be nice to know. thanks!


Texicorns...I like that. I had glued two ooths to the same lid that were laid on 11/23 and 11/27. I'm not 100% certain, but I think this one was the one laid on 11/23. I usually write the date next to the ooth, but I guess I thought I'd remember. So, it was about six weeks. I heard that it can take up to 60 days in the winter. I kept mine around 78 - 80 degrees in the daytime and then 71 - 74 at night.Still waiting for you to insert something inspiring!


----------



## gripen (Jan 6, 2012)

hahaha thanks! what was the humidity like?


----------



## twolfe (Jan 6, 2012)

gripen said:


> hahaha thanks! what was the humidity like?


I didn't measure it. I have too many enclosures with mantids and ooths right now.I misted my ooths every other day and did have foam in the bottom of the 32 ounce deli cup.


----------



## gripen (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you so much! from your info i have a week left... i cant wait!


----------



## agent A (Jan 6, 2012)

Yay, I don't have long to wait for a few...


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice pics again, Tammy. Thanks for including the Texas Unicorn. They are cool looking at any stage.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Jan 7, 2012)

*SPECTACULAR!!!!!*


----------



## Precarious (Jan 10, 2012)

Great collection, Tammy. Love the consistency between images. And congrats on the Unicorn hatch! I should have some ooths soon too.



gripen said:


> im sittin on an ooth and it would be nice to know. thanks!


I don't recommend you sit on them. You're thinking of chicken eggs.


----------



## gripen (Jan 10, 2012)

hahaah! if i remember correctly you breed texicorns. right? if so how long did the ooths take to hatch and how many came out?


----------



## twolfe (Feb 26, 2012)

Added an Oxy L1 nymph to the first post.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 27, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Added an Oxy L1 nymph to the first post.


STOP IT! it's too cute for words. you're going to make me ask you for a few.

Harry


----------



## twolfe (Mar 12, 2012)

Bringing up an older thread of mine. I finally had an opportunity to photograph L1 Hymenopus coronatus (Orchid) nymphs.


----------



## agent A (Mar 12, 2012)

CUTE!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## warpdrive (Mar 12, 2012)

nice photos of the Orchids Tammy.

Harry


----------



## bobericc (Mar 12, 2012)

these are great photos..


----------



## Borya (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, but could you place them on a ruler while taking photos next time?

Because without a scale, Creobroter nymph looks as large as Idolo's, although it is three times smaller, for instance.


----------



## twolfe (Mar 21, 2012)

Borya, thanks for the feedback. I actually just took the photos to show the difference in appearance and not size. When my Texas Unicorn and Oxy ooths hatch, from a distance the babies look very similar to me. But when I started to photograph them, I was amazed how different they look. I know others use rulers when they make images. So, I'll leave that up to them.


----------



## twolfe (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks to Precarious, I was able to photograph the first instar of the Polyspilota aeruginosa (Madagascan Marbled Mantis) nymph. It's the last image in my original post. The L1 of the Polyspilota aeruginosa reminds me of the L1 of the Oxyopsis gracilis except that it has much longer antennae and abdomen.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 24, 2012)

Tammy, the pic of the _Oxyopsis gracilis is my favorite, can I buy it?_


----------



## twolfe (May 4, 2012)

L1 comparison images continued....

Well, I finally hit my limit of images in a post and will have to start adding new ones here. I had two Rhombo ooths hatch in the past 10 days. Lots of babies...






_Rhombodera cf_. _stalli_


----------



## agent A (May 5, 2012)

Aww how cute :wub: 

Whenever I see a baby I go, in a soft, adoring voice, "aww wittwe baby", usually quietly so nobody hears but last night I said it a *little* too loudly out in public and it was funny how the mom just looked and I'm just thinkin "whoops" :lol: 

But babies r cute for the reason they want peeps to think they're cute


----------



## twolfe (May 5, 2012)

agent A said:


> Aww how cute :wub:
> 
> Whenever I see a baby I go, in a soft, adoring voice, "aww wittwe baby", usually quietly so nobody hears but last night I said it a *little* too loudly out in public and it was funny how the mom just looked and I'm just thinkin "whoops" :lol:
> 
> But babies r cute for the reason they want peeps to think they're cute


Funny... But I have seen a human baby now and then that if I said was cute, I'd be lying.But all mantid babies are cute! I just had a p wahlbergii and b mendica ooth hatch this past week, and even though I've had several of them hatch in the past 6 months, I had a break for a while. I had forgotten how tiny and cute those L1 babies are! And the Orchid babies are perhaps the cutest of the ones I have hatched.


----------



## agent A (May 5, 2012)

not all babies r cute

most r, but i've come across ugly and stupid looking babies before

there's a nursery at my school (for teachers' babies mainly, my school has a VERY low student pregger rate, but across the city over half another high school's girls r preggers, only 3 peeps with babies at my school r students) and the little babies love it when i walk by and hide on the side of the door (they can't see me) and then pop up and make a funny motion or face or something, but my bio teacher down the hall (who has a baby in there) gets mad because i'm late for class and scaring the babies (little kids r fun to scare lol)


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 22, 2012)

HAHAHA! Yeah, the good thing about babies is that after you scare them, they laugh. However, try that to an adult, and you will hear an entire alphabet of colorful language!


----------



## agent A (Sep 22, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> HAHAHA! Yeah, the good thing about babies is that after you scare them, they laugh. However, try that to an adult, and you will hear an entire alphabet of colorful language!


yes and there is this one cutie baby that just wont SHUTUP and it cries constantly and me and the nursery ladies always make chloroform jokes abt it :lol:


----------



## twolfe (Oct 25, 2012)

blackmerlin said:


> hey Tammy ，we chat today, rember ? may i use two of ur pic to tell people in china what is the difference between orchind mantis and Creobroter sp first instar i will explain the pic is from u .


That's fine.


----------

